# How amazingly cute is this!?!?



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I think I've watched this 10 times already today


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*WOW Thats awesome. :jaw:*


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ha ha ha! Adorable!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's so cute!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I need these guys to come to my house next year-especially if they remove the ornaments from the tree and pack them up! 

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How fun! (What training that took!)


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I loved it. Very cute.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

And I have trouble with Shelby answering to "come"!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Can I hire them to take down my tree?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Totally amazing! I was worried though when the poodle was climbing the ladder! How come the Bernese wasn't spotting her???


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

cute!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

How adorable and they are so smart. I really enjoyed the video! 
Gina


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

So cute. Anyone know what Pako, the huge white dog is? He looks big like a great dane but has a face like a pit bull. Or maybe some sort of mastiff? Just wondering.


----------

